# 20 fps only with 560ti :(



## iittopper (Mar 26, 2013)

I am facing this issue from past 1 week . Almost in every game my fps goes down from 60-70 to 20-25 . but as soon as i reinstall my graphic driver , fps again become normal but only for short time . Then i have to reinstall my driver again and again  .  I am using nvidia beta driver 314.22 just released .

Some info

My pc
intel i3 2120 3.3ghz
4 gb ddr3 ram
window 7 32bit
zotac 560ti g one edition  @ stock
corsair VS 450

I have installed evga precision to increase my fan speed while gaming . Temperature remain fine , below 75 degree .

Any help is appreciated !


----------



## bestpain (Mar 26, 2013)

sell it to me


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Try going back to the latest WHQL certified drivers.
> Make sure some cpu intensive applications are not running in background.
> Try clean installing the driver and not messing with Nvidia control panel.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 26, 2013)

iittopper said:


> I am facing this issue from past 1 week . Almost in every game my fps goes down from 60-70 to 20-25 . but as soon as i reinstall my graphic driver , fps again become normal but only for short time . Then i have to reinstall my driver again and again  . I am using nvidia beta driver 314.22 just released .
> 
> Some info
> 
> ...



try older drivers & see if the issue persists or not.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 26, 2013)

I think your card may be overheating.

Check the temps when you play game.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 26, 2013)

Seems like throttling to me


----------



## iittopper (Mar 26, 2013)

ZTR said:


> I think your card may be overheating.
> 
> Check the temps when you play game.



No temp is just fine , below 75 

Anyways , downloading WHQL driver and see . And i am not running any cpu intensive program while gaming .


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2013)

some of the games are eally very cpu intnsive ,, like GTA 4, BFBC2 etc. .. so make sure your cpu is not over heating and you have proper cabinet ventilation.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 27, 2013)

Do this: run some game that is more gpu intensive than cpu intensive, while monitoring both usage and temperaturers.


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 27, 2013)

try using some Game booster.. Razor Game Booster is pretty effective..


----------



## iittopper (Mar 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> some of the games are eally very cpu intnsive ,, like GTA 4, BFBC2 etc. .. so make sure your cpu is not over heating and you have proper cabinet ventilation.



You are right , cpu temp goes as high as 81 while gaming . But since i have reinstalled the latest stable driver for nvidia , will wait for fps to go in the rang of 20-25 again and will see the temp .



harshilsharma63 said:


> Do this: run some game that is more gpu intensive than cpu intensive, while monitoring both usage and temperaturers.



In almost every game i have , tomb raider , hitman , i am getting 20-25 fps even in resident evil 6 which is totally gpu dependant



Shashank Joshi said:


> try using some Game booster.. Razor Game Booster is pretty effective..



Already tried .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 27, 2013)

You may try to use the card in some other pc with WHQL drivers. It could be a Windows issue.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 27, 2013)

I think its a heating issue , since temperature goes to 90 degree for processor during video conversion . What should i do ?

gpu temp is fine - remain below 70 degree while gaming !


Edit - fps again drop to 14-20 . 

In tomb raider where i normally get 40-60 fps , i am getting 12-18 fps . Cpu usage remain below 75% . In gta which is a cpu intensive game , it is almost unplayable . Will install driver again to see whether it fix the issue .

Edit 2 - Again re-installed the stable driver and fps goes normal  , Is this a window problem ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2013)

when you re-install VGA driver the fps stays normal for long ? CPU may start to overheat when a game continuously runs for a while .. cpu starts to throttle and fps reduces .. and you said temp also goes high when video encoding. Either you can buy a cheap cooler like Cm Hyper TX3 Evo or opt for for some thermal paste like DeepCool Z5/Z9 though getting an aftermarket cooler has it's own advantages over stock HSF.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2013)

When cpu heats up and comes closer to its TJmax, it starts to throttle down, and as cpu is responsible for generation of work for the GPU, the gpu usage remains low. Please try to run the card in some other pc using WHQL drivers.

When cpu heats up and comes closer to its TJmax, it starts to throttle down, and as cpu is responsible for generation of work for the GPU, the gpu usage remains low. Please try to run the card in some other pc using WHQL drivers.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> My pc
> intel i3 2120 3.3ghz
> 4 gb ddr3 ram
> window 7 32bit
> ...



that PSU is not good. maybe its not supplying adequate power. for Corsair, the minimum choice should be CX series. 

Reaseat your proccy with good TIM.

Dust your cabby and all the components. do some cable management.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks all , done some cleaning , and applied the TIM , temperature is fine while gaming
*s11.postimg.org/50zwmqm8z/cpu_d.png 

Will buy cooler if temperature becomes hot again . Will wait to see whether i will still get fps drop !



topgear said:


> *when you re-install VGA driver the fps stays normal for long* ? CPU may start to overheat when a game continuously runs for a while .. cpu starts to throttle and fps reduces .. and you said temp also goes high when video encoding. Either you can buy a cheap cooler like Cm Hyper TX3 Evo or opt for for some thermal paste like DeepCool Z5/Z9 though getting an aftermarket cooler has it's own advantages over stock HSF.



Depends , sometime 1 day , sometime few hours . Sometime fps drop whileplaying game whil most of the time it drop when i restart the PC


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

^congo


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2013)

Do one thing. Go into BIOS and manually set the minimum duty cycle of CPU fan to 60-70%. Don't worry about the noise, they are very silent as their max RPM is ~2200 RPM.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Do one thing. Go into BIOS and manually set the minimum duty cycle of CPU fan to 60-70%. Don't worry about the noise, they are very silent as their max RPM is ~2200 RPM.


Cant do it , it locked in BIOS .

Again same fps drop .

here is the max temp i get 
*s7.postimg.org/r9odrkpaz/cpu_z.png


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay, now can you PLEASE run the card in some other PC? I'm saying this 3rd or 4th time. Please mention that you can do it or not.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Okay, now can you PLEASE run the card in some other PC? I'm saying this 3rd or 4th time. Please mention that you can do it or not.




The thing is my friend dont have a good power supply to run the gpu . Still i will try to run in other pc in 1-2 days . Thanks


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Cant do it , it locked in BIOS .
> 
> Again same fps drop .



The GPU is hot... were you running any game or GPU intensive tasks before taking this screen??

and which TIM did you use??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> The GPU is hot... *were you running any game or GPU intensive tasks before taking this screen*??
> 
> and which TIM did you use??


I dont think he was. Check the processor's package power consumption, it's just 22.86 W; definitely not while at load. Yeah, the GPU is pretty hot if that's at ideal.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

^ he may shut down the game before running cpuid. 

anyway, @OP: if the GPU is running hot forever, then RMA it.
btw, just keep in mind to check your PSU too, while you are at it.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I dont think he was. Check the processor's package power consumption, it's just 22.86 W; definitely not while at load. Yeah, the GPU is pretty hot if that's at ideal.



Yep i was running the game and just closed it . At 100% usage of cpu ( gaming + video converting) , max temerature dont go beyond 72 which is fine i guess ?



anirbandd said:


> ^ he may shut down the game before running cpuid.
> 
> anyway, @OP: if the GPU is running hot forever, then RMA it.
> btw, just keep in mind to check your PSU too, while you are at it.



NO gpu runs normal . Ideally it stays around 40 degree .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2013)

RMA the cpu.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> RMA the cpu.



Sure its a cpu problem and not gpu ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Sure its a cpu problem and not gpu ?


I can't be sure until the card performs perfectly in some other pc  Ty to do so before any RMA.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Yep i was running the game and just closed it . At 100% usage of cpu ( gaming + video converting) , max temerature dont go beyond 72 which is fine i guess ?
> NO gpu runs normal . Ideally it stays around 40 degree .



yep.. 72 @ 100% load is fine. 

check the gpu again under normal conditions and load.. keep cpuid running. run something like 3D Mark to load gpu. see how far the GPU temp rises. then shut down 3D mark and see if the temp falls to normal..



harshilsharma63 said:


> RMA the cpu.



why??


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2013)

I suspect the PSU ( anirbandd has pointed out it before ) ... and sometime GTX 560 Ti alone needs 200W+ power so if possible test with a good 500W PSU like CX500v2 or something better


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 29, 2013)

^  

just a suspicion.
sometimes the GPU does not have adequate power supplied.. then it tries to work with whatever power it has, and gets heated up.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^
> 
> just a suspicion.
> sometimes the GPU does not have adequate power supplied.. then it tries to work with whatever power it has, and gets heated up.



So my psu is defected , or is it fine but not enough to power my Rig ? It is serving me good from 6 month .

Also one thing i noticed when , frame rate problem start , temp of gpu and cpu both goes to 65 and 70 respectively . And as soon as i re install gpu driver temp goes down to 32 and 38 respectively .


----------



## ZTR (Mar 29, 2013)

Try playing games without the drivers.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

Could be a software issue. If you can, then do a clean install.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Could be a software issue. If you can, then do a clean install.



kk will format my hard disk !


----------



## ZTR (Mar 29, 2013)

Edited my post,I meant without not with lol


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 29, 2013)

if you had done a recent driver update, after which the problem started, roll back to the previous WHQL release. 

the PSU is a suspicion, not sure. test using a different, better PSU. 

better still, take the card to the service centre and ask them to test it using the same drivers in your presence. if the problem crops up, then RMA it.
if not, then..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
curse Murphy to hell


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2013)

most of the service center guys are so much n00b that it's hard to convince them to test the card for more than an hour ... what they do is just runs benchmarks using 3DMark and definitely won't play a real world game. Still I believe due to high power consumption ( this varies in GTX 560 Ti from ~170-~210W ) of the gpu the PSu somehow got weakened hence creating these issues now though I'm not sure as an underpowered PSU should shut down the whole system or show BSOD for at-least once or the PSu has developed some other issues or the cpu/mobo has some issue .. look at Op's screenshot and the cpu vcore .. it's always static but it should have min/max value depending on the load but it's same in all of the screenshots.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 30, 2013)

well i had this issue with my desktop once. using some blower to clean the dust in the cabinet helped. not sure if that was the exact solution cuz i also rolled back the latest drivers. so it maybe either drivers or dusty cabinet. apparently you tried both.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> most of the service center guys are so much n00b that it's hard to convince them to test the card for more than an hour ... what they do is just runs benchmarks using 3DMark and definitely won't play a real world game. Still I believe due to high power consumption ( this varies in GTX 560 Ti from ~170-~210W ) of the gpu the PSu somehow got weakened hence creating these issues now though I'm not sure as an underpowered PSU should shut down the whole system or show BSOD for at-least once or the PSu has developed some other issues or the cpu/mobo has some issue .. look at Op's screenshot and the cpu vcore .. it's always static but it should have min/max value depending on the load but it's same in all of the screenshots.



yes!! i overlooked it... 

OP: test with a good PSU ASAP. 
running with faulty PSU can lead to irreversible h/w damage.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 30, 2013)

KK will try to arrange a decent PSU and test it but can only do after exam on 7 april . Thanks all for your help . Will report it later


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2013)

do one more test .. if possible run the pc without the gpu. make sure cpu power saving features are enabled in bios and after you install a fresh copy of the OS don't install any fancy looking utility app from mobo CD .. install only updated frivers from the manufacturer websites, update the bios and update windows.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> do one more test .. if possible run the pc without the gpu. make sure cpu power saving features are enabled in bios and after you install a fresh copy of the OS don't install any fancy looking utility app from mobo CD .. install only updated frivers from the manufacturer websites, update the bios and update windows.



Y U NO Sleep


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 31, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Y U NO Sleep


----------



## iittopper (Mar 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> do one more test .. if possible run the pc without the gpu. make sure cpu power saving features are enabled in bios and after you install a fresh copy of the OS don't install any fancy looking utility app from mobo CD .. install only updated frivers from the manufacturer websites, update the bios and update windows.



Sorry cant install a fresh OS now since i dont have any external HDD to backup my files . Will arrange for it .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 31, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Sorry cant install a fresh OS now since i dont have any external HDD to backup my files . Will arrange for it .


try something on a live Linux.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 31, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Y U NO Sleep





i had been meaning to ask this for for sometime, but couldnt coz its off topic 

please ans, Y U NO Sleep


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Y U NO Sleep





harshilsharma63 said:


>





anirbandd said:


> i had been meaning to ask this for for sometime, but couldnt coz its off topic
> 
> please ans, Y U NO Sleep



because I can't  I need time for games and have to take care of business so this is the only time I can dedicate to the forums.



iittopper said:


> Sorry cant install a fresh OS now since i dont have any external HDD to backup my files . Will arrange for it .



no sweat, take your time.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 1, 2013)

Are you on Windows 8 ?


----------

